# The Recession



## drobro23 (Sep 5, 2008)

Any one else listen to this album yet?

Fuckin raw!

Jeezy is definitly back and better than ever!


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

aint listen to it yet... but i will

w/o dickriding, what rating you give the album? (outta 10)


----------



## tobaaaac (Sep 6, 2008)

He smoked 12 blunts in two hours on stage in front of his preteen son at his recent Atlanta show. I'm not so sure that's alright.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 6, 2008)

i judge the music.. not their personal lives.

but that is fucked up, and stupid.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 6, 2008)

recession is good shit dro. thanks for tellin me about jeezy


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

fukdapolice said:


> aint listen to it yet... but i will
> 
> w/o dickriding, what rating you give the album? (outta 10)


8 real talk though there is a couple songs i skip over but most songs are tiiiiiight



imtylerdammit said:


> recession is good shit dro. thanks for tellin me about jeezy


yup no prob


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

yea i got some skippers but shit is hard as fuck.


----------



## fukdapolice (Sep 7, 2008)

i listened to most of it, but not the whole thing...

but so far it was good, better than i was expectin!

i liked that vacation song, or watever it was called.

so far, i rate it about 8 / 10


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

u gotta listen to Amazin, What they want,Crazy world... just a few to throw in the air
Vacation is good too.


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

check out always strapped and brand new by lil wayne if you guys wanna hear something sick


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

finna check it now


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

both those songs are on southern slang 9. but they can be found on random cds of his. southern slang is the only one where there both on


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

limewire


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

or limewire haha. let me know what ya think!


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

I got ya bitch rydin my dick wit no shocks


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

haha dude always strapped i know by heart just about. it just flows and flows on and on. you like it?


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 7, 2008)

yea the first couple lines i heard on another song... but the rest is new to me


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

which brand new lil wayne has like 3 songs named brand new haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 7, 2008)

there all probably the same. there just off different albums


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 7, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> there all probably the same. there just off different albums


no man 
there are really 3 different ones
belive me
i KNOW my wayne
there are 3 different songs


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

"ice, ridiculous price, your camera has never seen a picture this nice, right, im fuckin ever bad bitch twice and if she doesnt where here pantys then i fuck em on site"

those are the lyrics to one part.


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

imtylerdammit said:


> "ice, ridiculous price, your camera has never seen a picture this nice, right, im fuckin ever bad bitch twice and if she doesnt where here pantys then i fuck em on site"
> 
> those are the lyrics to one part.


haha thats the original one 
off the drought is over p.t 4
its fuckin bad there are 2 others ill find em haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

haha its so smooth his flow i love it. i think i have the other two. lemme see


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

YouTube - Drake ft. Lil Wayne - Brand New (Remix)
sorry there was only one 
but thats it haha


----------



## imtylerdammit (Sep 8, 2008)

dude the remix sucks some serious ass.

YouTube - Lil Wayne - Brand New


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 8, 2008)

just a different kinda song
i like it
but i like em both haha


----------



## smartsoverambition (Sep 8, 2008)

yeh there r sum skippers in it but the rest go hard!
like the song "put on said"
"JEEZY'S ON SUM OTHER SHIT"


----------



## mane2008 (Sep 8, 2008)

I'm feeling 
Amazing
My President
The intro is a great start off to the album
Get Allot
know theres more tho

send them pussy niggas straight back to the dealership


----------



## drobro23 (Sep 9, 2008)

mane2008 said:


> I'm feeling
> Amazing
> My President
> The intro is a great start off to the album
> ...


me im in my spaceship thats right i work for NASA


----------

